# Changing my application?



## JoeDos (23 Nov 2013)

Hello, I was wondering how I would go about changing my application from Reserves to Regular Force? I have no option to cancel it on the site and re apply. Would the best method to contact the recruitment center on monday?


----------



## DAA (23 Nov 2013)

JoeDos said:
			
		

> Hello, I was wondering how I would go about changing my application from Reserves to Regular Force? I have no option to cancel it on the site and re apply. Would the best method to contact the recruitment center on monday?



Exactly, just call or going into your CFRC and ask to make the change.


----------



## JoeDos (23 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Exactly, just call or going into your CFRC and ask to make the change.



Thanks for the reply, another question is I had a Aptitude test scheduled for the 28th Unfortunately I haven't gotten my ID yet.
Will I be waiting a few months again to get the medical and aptitude test setup again considering I am changing to Reg force? Also will I need to go back into the recruitment center and resign all the papers?

Also the PT test is that done the day of basic or is that done just like the Reserves?


----------



## DAA (23 Nov 2013)

JoeDos said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply, another question is I had a Aptitude test scheduled for the 28th Unfortunately I haven't gotten my ID yet.
> Will I be waiting a few months again to get the medical and aptitude test setup again considering I am changing to Reg force? Also will I need to go back into the recruitment center and resign all the papers?
> 
> Also the PT test is that done the day of basic or is that done just like the Reserves?



Email them, explain the issue with your ID but at least tell them you have everything else (ie; Birth Cert and Academic Transcripts), then it's up to them whether or not they will cut you a break and allow you to write the CFAT.  Reg and Res F write the same tests and are subject to the same medical.  Reg F applicants are not subject to pre-fitness testing, that is ONLY done for Res F applicants.  Reg F applicants won't do a fitness test until they attend BMQ/BMOQ.


----------



## JoeDos (23 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Email them, explain the issue with your ID but at least tell them you have everything else (ie; Birth Cert and Academic Transcripts), then it's up to them whether or not they will cut you a break and allow you to write the CFAT.  Reg and Res F write the same tests and are subject to the same medical.  Reg F applicants are not subject to pre-fitness testing, that is ONLY done for Res F applicants.  Reg F applicants won't do a fitness test until they attend BMQ/BMOQ.



I actually had confirmed that I will need my Photo ID (Shucks), but good too know about everything else. You have have been super super helpful, have a wonderful day.


----------



## JoeDos (23 Nov 2013)

JoeDos said:
			
		

> I actually had confirmed that I will need my Photo ID (Shucks), but good too know about everything else. You have have been super super helpful, have a wonderful day.



One more question here, I really hope this just merges with my other post. But is the PT the same as the reserves or is it the new FORCE test?


----------



## DAA (24 Nov 2013)

JoeDos said:
			
		

> One more question here, I really hope this just merges with my other post. But is the PT the same as the reserves or is it the new FORCE test?



It's all the same.  By the time you hit CFLRS (ie; after 1 Apr 14), if you are lucky enough, then the requirements may very well be Program FORCE.

The "basic" fitness standards are the same for Reg F and Res F.


----------



## JoeDos (24 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> It's all the same.  By the time you hit CFLRS (ie; after 1 Apr 14), if you are lucky enough, then the requirements may very well be Program FORCE.
> 
> The "basic" fitness standards are the same for Reg F and Res F.



Oh okay, I was reading that the PT had changed to the FORCE. Also am I really looking at that long of a wait to get into BMQ?


----------



## DAA (24 Nov 2013)

JoeDos said:
			
		

> Oh okay, I was reading that the PT had changed to the FORCE. Also am I really looking at that long of a wait to get into BMQ?



No idea just what they are doing at CFLRS these days and can only speculate on what they will do come 1 Apr.

If you applied just recently, then you probably won't get to BMQ any earlier than after 1 Apr.


----------



## JoeDos (24 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> No idea just what they are doing at CFLRS these days and can only speculate on what they will do come 1 Apr.
> 
> If you applied just recently, then you probably won't get to BMQ any earlier than after 1 Apr.



I applied as of May of 2013, but I am changing my Application to Reg force on Monday.


----------



## JoeDos (30 Nov 2013)

JoeDos said:
			
		

> I applied as of May of 2013, but I am changing my Application to Reg force on Monday.


So I managed to change my application, but my application still hasn't updated. I still have a few things from the reserves on the application that from my understanding doesn't contribute to the Regular force, like for example it still says Physical Test I am pretty certain that isn't until BMQ.


----------

